# Need Some Help Collecting Basic Info



## theusedfire5 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am working on a book based around the variety of basic beliefs that are in society today and how they impact everyone, to be brief. I developed a survey to gather people's input on just the basics to start. However, I need more people than have taken it so far.
If you have 5-10 minutes I would really appreciate if you did it. :-D

What Beliefs Mean Survey

If you have any questions, please ask.


----------



## Monkey Doctor (Jun 29, 2011)

I just filled it out briefly. I found the wording of the first question a little misleading though so you might want to make it more specific (or less!)


----------



## theusedfire5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Monkey Doctor said:


> I just filled it out briefly. I found the wording of the first question a little misleading though so you might want to make it more specific (or less!)



Any thoughts as to how I might reword it? I tried, but it's hard to explain without being vague to imply a broadness to its definition.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 29, 2011)

I have filled out the survey for you. I am hoping I was on the right track with what you were asking


----------



## theusedfire5 (Jun 29, 2011)

It was a fantastic response. I really need to find a way to word the first question so people don't assume religion first.
However, there really was no wrong answer since I am covering a multitude of areas.:smile:
I'd have to say your answer is my favorite though considering yours was the first to mention Star Wars. \\/


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL. I am glad you enjoyed it


----------



## garza (Jun 29, 2011)

There is no problem with the wording. It's an interesting survey.


----------



## theusedfire5 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the biggest problem is that people automatically assume beliefs on religion since "beliefs" is the most commonly used word in regards to that area.
I couldn't think of any better ways to word it since the book I am writing involves a multitude of beliefs. I am always look for alternative ways if you have any to propose?

The aim of the survey was to distinguish key responses given by as many people as I could get to take it.


----------



## Monkey Doctor (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi. I'm sorry, I didn’t realise you had responded to my post. I have tried to look at the questions again but the link takes me to the 'thank you for filling out the form' page and I can't quite remember the wording of the question. Bear in mind that I am dyslexic so it could easily be me. I am very interested in beliefs myself and have studied sociology, psychology, philosophy, religion & art therapy academically to better understand belief so if you want any help in any of those areas I would be happy to give you any info you may find relevant.


----------



## BoredMormon (Jul 7, 2011)

Done, let me know if you have further questions


----------



## theusedfire5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Monkey Doctor said:


> Hi. I'm sorry, I didn’t realise you had responded to my post. I have tried to look at the questions again but the link takes me to the 'thank you for filling out the form' page and I can't quite remember the wording of the question. Bear in mind that I am dyslexic so it could easily be me. I am very interested in beliefs myself and have studied sociology, psychology, philosophy, religion & art therapy academically to better understand belief so if you want any help in any of those areas I would be happy to give you any info you may find relevant.



Sounds like you keep yourself very busy. I took a psychology and sociology courses when I was in high school, but that's as far as I ever went. I honestly spend a lot of time studying books and lectures to broaden my knowledge in those areas. However, if I ever have any questions I will be sure to ask; I will even probably ask via the Facebook page for my book: If You Believe In Something | Facebook
Getting answers is a lot more interesting from a variety of people, so a page helps in those regards.


----------



## WolfieReveles (Jul 16, 2011)

Done, filled it out, hope I managed to be clear. It's not a very tangible subject to me.


----------



## Winston (Jul 17, 2011)

My only issue was the word 'beliefs' just seems a little weak and squishy.  I mean, I believe that chorizo and eggs are a scrumptious breakfast.  You may 'believe' Spam on toast is superior.  One of my responses I emphasized CORE beliefs.  Important difference.


----------



## NikkiR (Jul 22, 2011)

I've put a set of responses in. I hope you find them useful. It was certainly an interesting survey. Good on you for taking the time to research it. Many would try and come up with the answers themselves rather than requesting other people's thoughts.


----------

